# exercise makes my dpdr worse?



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

usually exercise will exacerbate my dpdr and as a result, i haven't been able to workout or participate in some activities with friends. does this worsening of it go away if i just stick with it? it usually doesnt make it worse if i only do weight lifting but cardio is more enjoyable and fun to me.


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

You'll only find out by trying. I imagine it worsens symptoms from the elevated stress hormones that weight training produces. My symptoms also worsen if I overdo any form of exercise. You may find you'll be better off with some gentle/moderate cardio for now.


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

This is certainly true for me. I'm an avid runner, and the level of dissociation i hit by the end of my runs is not even measurable.


----------

